# Singapore Trip



## sanj (Sep 2, 2022)

Friends. I am visiting Singapore for a five-day holiday with my daughter. Any tips on places, FOOD, and such?


----------



## dolina (Sep 2, 2022)

Get a selfie at https://www.jewelchangiairport.com/en/attractions/rain-vortex.html

If you're not vegetarian eat Hainanese chicken rice

Eat here too https://www.foodandwine.com/news/michelin-hawker-chan-stall-singapore-loses-star eve if they lost a Mischelin star it should still be good.

Last time I bought camera gear was during the 2010 Singapore GP from https://www.cathayphoto.com.sg/

Email them in advance that you're a tourist who wants to buy camera gear so they'll give you a discount.

Although from my perspective it isn't the region's cheapest territory to buy gear.

Last time I was there was a few months prior to COVID lockdown.


----------



## sanj (Sep 2, 2022)

dolina said:


> Get a selfie at https://www.jewelchangiairport.com/en/attractions/rain-vortex.html
> 
> If you're not vegetarian eat Hainanese chicken rice
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!


----------

